# What do you think?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/pedigree.asp?ID=9XQ1VMU1NM Does this pedigree look better?...



OR.......



http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/pedigree.asp?ID=YVT7KS2SG3 This one? I know which one I like but what do you guys think?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd pass on both. For what you pay for one of those you can import a pink papered dog/bitch


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What Chris said I'v been away from Rottweilers a wile now. JMO but this is a hodgepodge of nothing looks more like backyard breeding.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Well if all you want is a dog to feed then either is fine. If you're actually looking for something to work keep looking. You couldn't pay me to feed something from Redwood Krest. Stay away from the old east block euro trash if you want something that will bite more than a tug.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Well if all you want is a dog to feed then either is fine. If you're actually looking for something to work keep looking. You couldn't pay me to feed something from Redwood Krest. Stay away from the old east block euro trash if you want something that will bite more than a tug.


I'm not doubting you I don't pay much mind to Rottweilers any more. But there is a fellow that has been coming out to the club with a really nice SCH I bitch from Yugoslavia she's very easy on the eyes moves like a magic carpet excellent nerve calm and powerful. One of the nicest Rotty bitches I've seen for a very long wile.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Im with the others..but if i had to pick one or you just want a pet go the second one at least there titled dogs from lines im familiar with the first looks mostly show lines excepy for norris up the very back who was a good rott and producer but that where it ends.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm with the others. You could do a lot better than either of those two.

Many of the Hungarian and former Yugoslav kennels are firmly focused on show breeding. There are just too few dogs in those pedigrees that are titled or that I have heard of.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I'm not doubting you I don't pay much mind to Rottweilers any more. But there is a fellow that has been coming out to the club with a really nice SCH I bitch from Yugoslavia she's very easy on the eyes moves like a magic carpet excellent nerve calm and powerful. One of the nicest Rotty bitches I've seen for a very long wile.


Tell the fellow he is quite lucky to say the least.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Well if all you want is a dog to feed then either is fine. If you're actually looking for something to work keep looking. You couldn't pay me to feed something from Redwood Krest. Stay away from the old east block euro trash if you want something that will bite more than a tug.



-hides her signature and covers Nova's ears- ehehehe


----------

